# MasterChef Live a Napoli il 7 Giugno dalle ore 16



## admin (6 Giugno 2013)

*MasterChef *approda a *Napoli*, in versione *Live*. I tre giudici del popolare reality culinario saranno nel capoluogo partenopeo il prossimo *7 Giugno 2013*, alle ore 16, presso *Piazza San Domenico Maggiore* e trasformeranno l'evento in una mega *cucina* all'aria aperta. Ci saranno *16 concorrenti*, divisi in due squadre, che si sfideranno a colpi di frittura. I giudici della prova, ovviamente, saranno *Cracco, Barbieri e Bastianich*.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Giugno 2013)

Che ******, ero da quelle parti a quell'ora, complimenti a me per non essermi accorto di nulla


----------

